# Andrew Ashling: Bonds of Blood (Historical Fantasy - Explicit Gay Romance)



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Bonds of Blood*_​




*The Invisible Chains - Part 3: Bonds of Blood* is the third book of *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*.

Anaxantis, prince of Ximerion.

Not certain who he can trust, Anaxantis keeps recruiting and training troops, with dogged tenacity, to face the barbarian invasion.
Who is the spy, leaking information to his father, the high king? What to do about the new arrival who tries to free his brother? Was the barbarian prince really captured or does he have a hidden agenda?
Amid all the preparations for war, Lorcko of Iramid is looking for love. True love, this time. However, his reputation is working against him.
Anaxantis has his own troubles in the love department. To make matters worse, soon he will be forced to make some hard decisions. Is he up to it, or will he finally buckle down under the strain?

Also here on _Kindleboards_:
The Invisible Chains - Part 1: *Bonds of Hate*
The Invisible Chains - Part 2: *Bonds of Fear*

The Invisible Hands - Part 1: *Gambit*

There is a link in my signature that will bring you to my website. Clicking on the cover (the big one or the one in the signature) will bring you to the book's Amazon page.

_Genres:_ Historical Fantasy, Gay Fiction, Gay Romance, Coming of Age, Gay Erotica, M/M-Romance


*Review on Amazon.com:*

_"As always, what drew me in and held me spellbound was not the action itself, although the battle preparations were remarkably well thought out and described. No, what captured me were the narratives through which I was able to peer inside the minds of Anaxantis and Ehandar and, in this installment, Ehandar especially. (...) The secondary characters that populate this book were also a joy to follow. From sexy rogue Rullio, who is determined to find out what has happened to his friend, Ehandar, to the goofy and sweet Ryhunzo and his alter-ego, and Lorcko, whose perfection stands in the way of his finding happiness. I loved the Mukthar prince and his henchmen, as well."_

*Reviews on Goodreads:*

_"For this book, I have to talk about the battle. I don't think that's giving anything away since by about page 10 of the first book, you know there's gonna be a battle. With most ancient times books that involve a battle, usually my eyes kind of glaze over when the author starts talking about tactics and maneuvers. I don't get it, and I probably never will. For this book, I totally understood what was happening at every moment. The author includes maps showing troop positioning throughout the battle which goes a long way towards helping me conceptualize what's going on.
The battle itself is impressive because of it's complexity. Not many authors can write about military tactics. And through most of it, you STILL aren't sure how it's all going to end! I loved that! Because the author isn't afraid to damage his characters, as you read, you aren't sure if anyone comes out of the battle in one piece or even alive.
Oh, and the characters. Every time Ryhunzo goes on one of his rants, I die laughing! He's one of the funniest characters of all time. All the characters are really amazing. They each have their own unique voice, a great deal of depth and are very well fleshed-out."_

_"A great book 3 to cap off this series. I really wish that the author would write a 4th book or maybe a 2nd series as a follow-up. Again, very solid plot that remains coherent despite its complexity -- this is probably my greatest source of admiration for the world that the author has woven. Often, I'll begin a novel only to grow irritated by meaningless microscopic plotlines or descriptions that obscure the direction of the plot and characters -- the writer has organized both characters and events very clearly in all three of the books in this series. The writing is strong, the world building extremely well done and the characters will engage you. Highly recommended."_

_"I adore and am very attached to this story, the world of Ximerion and its characters. Out of all three parts, this is probably the one I'm drawn to the most. All the build-up, all the tension, everything pays off here. The events before, during and after the battle are spectacular and I GOT it. Excellent, loved it all!"_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, Ann.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Review on Goodreads:

_"A great book 3 to cap off this series. I really wish that the author would write a 4th book or maybe a 2nd series as a follow-up. Again, very solid plot that remains coherent despite its complexity..."_

Second series coming up. 
Expect the first part of the sequel trilogy in about a month...


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew Ashling's story telling gets deeper, more intricately planned and funnier. Be warned, my review may contain small spoilers. In the third book in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, "Bonds of Blood", he brings in the Mukthars and their prince, Timishi. The Mukthars are the sworn enemies for which the the War Lord, Anaxantis, has been preparing. They are fierce, have bad manners and, of course, are sexy as hell."_

More of this review on Goodreads


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Some reviewers asked if there would be a sequel. Yes, there will be (later this month).

I blogged about the hunt for a cover for The Invisible Hands-Part 1: *Gambit*, Book IV of _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ and the sequel of this book

Maybe some of you will be interested in my (ongoing) adventure of working together on a cover with a graphical artist.

In this installment more about the artist Leos Ng Okita.

The Cover Hunt Part - 2


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The fourth book in this series, *Gambit*, just went live on *Amazon*.


----------



## MarieDees (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats on all the reviews.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Marie, but I only tell you about the better ones.
I'm sure people can find the scathing reviews by themselves.


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

Congrats on the new release! I love the new cover and reading about the process. Getting an artist to do what you want is like steering a train, but it turned out great regardless.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, Jay.
You're right, and you should know: you're steering a Bundesbahn-train.  
Ah well, it turned out all right. I can never be exactly how we pictured it, I suppose, let alone how all readers picture it.
I just hope that readers of the first trilogy will like this first book of the sequel. Frankly, that had me worried a bit, but early reviews are good.
Touch wood.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"At this juncture, Andrew has made me feel like an intimate friend of the pages as well. Their story, while very light on actual combat, is clearly a major tactical play. I love to hear poor Obyann complain about his charges nakedness and their apparent love of each other's bodies. Andrew has funny and horny all mixed up with these guys and its a great combination."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Out of all three parts, this is probably the one I'm drawn to the most. All the build-up, all the tension, everything pays off here."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well worth the read by any fantasy/intrigue/romance/historical fiction book lover who will appreciate the carefully crafted world created by the trilogy. There is some highly charged m/m sexual content in some parts, including non-consensual sex and some enslavement. Yet there are some very comedic characters, whose antics and conversations will have you laughing out loud, sections which lighten the tension. The battle plans are well thought out and well written and the many characters lend depth to the numerous plots being followed."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Another incredible book - although I may need an org chart to keep the characters and potential partners straight, but I'm trying to read while at work so that is usually a sign of a very good book!!! "_

Status report, 63% in the book, on Goodreads, but this is really it.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew has the ability to suspend belief and make you believe you are reading an historical account of someone's life, or, like Ava March, you are reading a fictional account of a real time period, it really does not cross your mind that you are reading a piece of fiction set in a fictional world and time period!"_
(&#8230
_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

This is this whole review on Goodreads, but I can live with that.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

This book is the final part of the first trilogy in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_.

I recently brought my site, *Ximerion*, up to date and I decided to put *the first 12 chapters of this trilogy* online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Try before you buy. Over 60,000 words should be more than enough to decide whether this book is for you or not. I hope you'll give it a try and enjoy doing so.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"&#8230;if you like epic romance with rugged, beautiful military men, this is an excellent choice. Don't pass it up!"

More of this review - _beware though: spoiler alert_ - on Goodreads.

-----
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well worth the read by any fantasy/intrigue/romance/historical fiction book lover who will appreciate the carefully crafted world created by the trilogy. There is some highly charged m/m sexual content in some parts, including non-consensual sex and some enslavement."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

-----
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

This is the third part of a series.
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. They will also be on *Amazon*, _but wait until the book becomes free to download_.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This, the third installment of the "Invisible Chains" trilogy, was in my opinion the best, with the first a close second. Mr. Ashling masterfully laid out the climax of the series: the battle for the Northern Marches and the resolution of the troubled relationship between the two princes, Anaxantis and Ehandar."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Good conclusion to the trilogy. It made my brain happy that Ashling stopped with the fantasy-name-abuse and just wrote the story; I think it helped he had a great big battle to get his teeth into. Very satisfactory ending."_

This review (this was all of it) on Goodreads.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I have re-read this series three times now and love it more with ever read. "_

More of this review on Amazon.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I adore and am very attached to this story, the world of Ximerion and its characters. Out of all three parts, this is probably the one I'm drawn to the most. All the build-up, all the tension, everything pays off here."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The ending was a relief; I found myself quite vexed when Anaxantis was contemplating, based on the story about Prince Berimar, how to make sure Ehandar was never a threat again. The idea was repulsive; I can't even imagine how Anaxantis was even contemplating it.
All in all, it was an incredible journey that I look forward to continuing. I have finished the fourth book, "Invisible Hands 1"- and can tell you that the author's writing continues to improve as the story goes along."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it. "_

More of this review on Amazon.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

This is it, but you can read it here, on Goodreads.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"For this book, I have to talk about the battle. I don't think that's giving anything away since by about page 10 of the first book, you know there's gonna be a battle. With most ancient times books that involve a battle, usually my eyes kind of glaze over when the author starts talking about tactics and maneuvers. I don't get it, and I probably never will. For this book, I totally understood what was happening at every moment. "_

This is it, but you can read it here, on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Ok, I don't want to give anything away, but read the first and follow through. You won't be disappointed!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

This books is now also available from *All Romance ebooks* in both mobi and epub.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew has the ability to suspend belief and make you believe you are reading an historical account of someone's life, or, like Ava March, you are reading a fictional account of a real time period, it really does not cross your mind that you are reading a piece of fiction set in a fictional world and time period!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"For this book, I have to talk about the battle. I don't think that's giving anything away since by about page 10 of the first book, you know there's gonna be a battle. With most ancient times books that involve a battle, usually my eyes kind of glaze over when the author starts talking about tactics and maneuvers. I don't get it, and I probably never will. For this book, I totally understood what was happening at every moment. The author includes maps showing troop positioning throughout the battle which goes a long way towards helping me conceptualize what's going on."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this introductory booklet for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Another worthy installment to this series. Lots of battle action in this one but many, many funny and witty moments to balance it. I LOVE ANAXANTIS' PAGES!!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this introductory booklet for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I've finished writing book 5 of this series. Estimated time of publication: December 2012.

Read more on my blog.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this introductory booklet for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse: Beginnings* has gone FREE on *Amazon*. In some parts of the world delivery costs are charged. (Check before clicking)

This book contains the first twelve chapters - over 60,000 words - of *Bonds of Hate*, the first volume in the *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series*.
It is meant to give the reader a good idea of the story, and a better one than just a sample can give, before embarking upon a long series of books.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I published *a first excerpt* from «_The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_» (Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse - Book V of the series), due to be released in December 2012.

I chose a lighthearted scene from Chapter 14, _The Other One_. I hope you'll enjoy it.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse: Beginnings* has gone FREE on *Amazon*. In some parts of the world delivery costs are charged. (Check before clicking)

This book contains the first twelve chapters - over 60,000 words - of *Bonds of Hate*, the first volume in the *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series*.
It is meant to give the reader a good idea of the story, and a better one than just a sample can give, before embarking upon a long series of books.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I adore and am very attached to this story, the world of Ximerion and its characters. Out of all three parts, this is probably the one I'm drawn to the most. All the build-up, all the tension, everything pays off here."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse: Beginnings*_,
which contains the first twelve chapters of this series, is now also available as a FREE ebook in Europe on *amazon.com* (previously it was only free in America).

The powers that be at Amazon's have also decided to make the book _kostenfrei_ in _*Germany*_ on *amazon.de* and _gratuit_ in _*France*_ on *amazon.fr* .

For links to mobi and epub format, from _anywhere_ in this world and neighboring planets, parallel universes included, see beneath.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"An excellent book! A real page turner. You CARE about these people!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

Read this review (but this is it) on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Castling almost ready for release*

The editing and formatting of _The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_ (the fifth book in this series) is finished.

So why the delay? Explanation on *my blog*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

While I'm still waiting for the cover art, I'd thought I give you both a (second) excerpt _and_ an idea how _The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_ (the fifth book in this series) will look on an actual device.

If you'd like to see how the book will look on an iPad and epub-ereaders like the _Kobo Glo_, the _Sony PRS-T2_, and compare it to the classic _Kindle 3 Keyboard_, I've put up some screenshots of the beginning of chapter 9 on my site, *Ximerion*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

My cover artist and me are working on the cover of the next installment in this series: *The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling*.

It's coming along nicely and I hope the book will be ready for publishing before January, 15th. If you want me to sent an email on publication (of this and future books), you can always subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*.

Have a Happy New Year. 

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I am uploading this series to *Barnes & Noble* in epub-format and to Apple's 



 for all you iPad-aficionados.

If you want to be kept up to date of new releases, please subscribe to my aptly named *New Releases Newsletter*, which will flood your in-box with, oh, about three to four emails a year. 

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The whole series is now available on *Barnes & Noble* in epub-format and on Apple's 



 for all you iPad-aficionados.

If you want to be kept up to date of new releases, please subscribe to my aptly named *New Releases Newsletter*, which will flood your in-box with, oh, about three to four emails a year. 

With any luck the next installment, Book V: Castling, will be published in the weekend or early next week.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

You can also read this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_ (Dark Tales, Book V), the latest installment of this series, has been published on

*All Romance ebooks* in both mobi (Kindle-compatible) and epub
*Amazon* in kindle format
*Kobo* in epub
*Barnes & Noble* in epub

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_, the latest installment of _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_: all available buying options, including my own site, *Ximerion*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

All buying options, my own eShop included, on *this page* on my site.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Once in a while I get an email from a reader asking me all kinds of things about future plans for the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse-series. Some time ago someone asked me if the books would be bundled in omnibuses. For anybody who's curious: my plans as I now see them in *this blog* on my own site.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I participated in a blog hop. I got to answer questions like "Where did the idea for the novel come from?" and "Which actors would you choose to play the characters in a movie rendition of the novel?" and "Who or what inspired you to write this novel?"

You can read my answers to these and other questions *here*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"Series worth reading but remember to keep an open mind
I'm hooked. Can't put my Ipad down. This is a series worth reading. I love the characters and each book gets that much more twisted in the plots and angles. Now I'm on to The Invisible Hands and I'll I can say is WOW!"

This review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"Andrew Ashling's story telling gets deeper, more intricately planned and funnier."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"Another worthy installment to this series. Lots of battle action in this one but many, many funny and witty moments to balance it."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"Ok, I don't want to give anything away, but read the first and follow through. You won't be disappointed! There is a great plot and wonderful chararters. There are some rough sex situations in these books, but they seem to fit along with the story.
Get em...
Read em! "

This review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"This is the third, and probably the best, book of the trilogy. As I was reading, I kept wishing it would never end. (Fortunately, Mr.Ashling has written more books yey). There are many things that make this trilogy different from any other fantasy/m-m books I've read. The most important one is, the author has a plot. And he builds on it. The story is not an excuse to depict m-m relationships; instead, these add to a great story. He also handles an impressive array of characters, with their worries, unique personality traits, love and hate relationships. Anaxantis would deserve his own review; smart, brave yet full of shadows."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"Once regarded as the underling, the least threatening and far less likely to defend the Realm, young Anaxantis cunningly planned his ascendance to supremacy not as the most deserving prince but as a revered warlord and an unstoppable juggernaut. He hoped against hope to fight a war. Will he win it too against all odds? While the reasons to go into battle were obvious to all, there was one that was known to him alone."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"Again, very solid plot that remains coherent despite its complexity -- this is probably my greatest source of admiration for the world that the author has woven. Often, I'll begin a novel only to grow irritated by meaningless microscopic plotlines or descriptions that obscure the direction of the plot and characters -- the writer has organized both characters and events very clearly in all three of the books in this series."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

This is it, but you can read it here, on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew has the ability to suspend belief and make you believe you are reading an historical account of someone's life, or, like Ava March, you are reading a fictional account of a real time period, it really does not cross your mind that you are reading a piece of fiction set in a fictional world and time period!"_
(&#8230
_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it. "_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"There are many things that make this trilogy different from any other fantasy/m-m books I've read. The most important one is, the author has a plot. And he builds on it. The story is not an excuse to depict m-m relationships; instead, these add to a great story. He also handles an impressive array of characters, with their worries, unique personality traits, love and hate relationships. Anaxantis would deserve his own review; smart, brave yet full of shadows. The women in the trilogy are strong and resolute, although they are inevitably pushed to the background in the third book (and it's justified, I think)."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

This is it, but you can also read it here, on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The ending was a relief; I found myself quite vexed when Anaxantis was contemplating, based on the story about Prince Berimar, how to make sure Ehandar was never a threat again. The idea was repulsive; I can't even imagine how Anaxantis was even contemplating it.
All in all, it was an incredible journey that I look forward to continuing. I have finished the fourth book, "Invisible Hands 1"- and can tell you that the author's writing continues to improve as the story goes along."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"For this book, I have to talk about the battle. I don't think that's giving anything away since by about page 10 of the first book, you know there's gonna be a battle. With most ancient times books that involve a battle, usually my eyes kind of glaze over when the author starts talking about tactics and maneuvers. I don't get it, and I probably never will. For this book, I totally understood what was happening at every moment. "_

This is it, but you can read it here, on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Another worthy installment to this series. Lots of battle action in this one but many, many funny and witty moments to balance it. I LOVE ANAXANTIS' PAGES!!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_""It's the worst thing ever to read fantasy and be most invested in the romances. All these epic battles and political maneuverings are going on and you're like yes, yes, great. Can we get back to his boyfriend, please?"_

More of this review (and comments-while-reading) on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Good ... I've read them all till now. Worth reading and better than most Gay fiction."_

This review (this is it) on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Again, very solid plot that remains coherent despite its complexity -- this is probably my greatest source of admiration for the world that the author has woven. Often, I'll begin a novel only to grow irritated by meaningless microscopic plotlines or descriptions that obscure the direction of the plot and characters -- the writer has organized both characters and events very clearly in all three of the books in this series."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The ending was a relief; I found myself quite vexed when Anaxantis was contemplating, based on the story about Prince Berimar, how to make sure Ehandar was never a threat again. The idea was repulsive; I can't even imagine how Anaxantis was even contemplating it.
All in all, it was an incredible journey that I look forward to continuing. I have finished the fourth book, "Invisible Hands 1"- and can tell you that the author's writing continues to improve as the story goes along."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew Ashling's story telling gets deeper, more intricately planned and funnier. Be warned, my review may contain small spoilers. In the third book in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, "Bonds of Blood", he brings in the Mukthars and their prince, Timishi. The Mukthars are the sworn enemies for which the the War Lord, Anaxantis, has been preparing. They are fierce, have bad manners and, of course, are sexy as hell."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I posted a first excerpt of _The Invisible Hands - Part 3: Pawn Storm_ (Work in progress, 6th book of the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_) on my website.
You can read it _*here*_.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I was interviewed on Graeme Brown's blog, _*A Fantasy Writing Journey*_, about writing and my books.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

This review (this is it) on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.
----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"For this book, I have to talk about the battle. I don't think that's giving anything away since by about page 10 of the first book, you know there's gonna be a battle. With most ancient times books that involve a battle, usually my eyes kind of glaze over when the author starts talking about tactics and maneuvers. I don't get it, and I probably never will. For this book, I totally understood what was happening at every moment. "_

This is it, but you can read it here, on *Goodreads*.
----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Good ... I've read them all till now. Worth reading and better than most Gay fiction."_

This is it, but you can read it here, on *Goodreads*.
----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm writing the last scenes of *The Invisible Hands - Part 3: Pawn Storm* (6th book in the series). To tide you over I posted a second excerpt.

I had thought to almost, but not quite, reveal the identity of the Trachian prince at the end of this book, and keep the secret for the next book, *The Invisible Hands - Part 4: Mate*. This would have been a terrific cliffhanger, but I decided not to be cruel, and, besides, the revelation scenes are a perfect ending for this one. That doesn't mean there won't be some kind of nailbiter though.

For the second excerpt I chose most of the second scene of Chapter 3, *Visitors*, featuring Anaxantis and Ravvid, one of the Clansmen.

I hope you'll enjoy it.

_Anaxantis is lonely, but he is not the only one&#8230;_

You can read the second excerpt *here*.

Missed the first excerpt? It's *here*.

If you want to receive an email when *Pawn Storm* is published, you can subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"An excellent book! A real page turner. You CARE about these people!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.
----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I have re-read this series three times now and love it more with every read. "_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it. "_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"This is the third, and probably the best, book of the trilogy. As I was reading, I kept wishing it would never end. (Fortunately, Mr.Ashling has written more books yey). There are many things that make this trilogy different from any other fantasy/m-m books I've read. The most important one is, the author has a plot. And he builds on it. The story is not an excuse to depict m-m relationships; instead, these add to a great story. He also handles an impressive array of characters, with their worries, unique personality traits, love and hate relationships. Anaxantis would deserve his own review; smart, brave yet full of shadows."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, will be published begin December 2013. For the exact date, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Good ... I've read them all till now. Worth reading and better than most Gay fiction."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, will be published begin December 2013. For the exact date, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, will be published begin December 2013. For the exact date, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, will be published next week. For the exact date, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.

Meanwhile, *here* is the cover reveal and a few hints about the new book.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, is now available on Amazon, ARe, Barnes&Noble and Kobo. *Links*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"For this book, I have to talk about the battle. I don't think that's giving anything away since by about page 10 of the first book, you know there's gonna be a battle. With most ancient times books that involve a battle, usually my eyes kind of glaze over when the author starts talking about tactics and maneuvers. I don't get it, and I probably never will. For this book, I totally understood what was happening at every moment. "_

This is it, but you can read it here, on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"Ok, I don't want to give anything away, but read the first and follow through. You won't be disappointed! There is a great plot and wonderful chararters. There are some rough sex situations in these books, but they seem to fit along with the story.
Get em...
Read em! "

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it. "_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I adore and am very attached to this story, the world of Ximerion and its characters. Out of all three parts, this is probably the one I'm drawn to the most. All the build-up, all the tension, everything pays off here."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

This is it, but you can read it here, on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"For this book, I have to talk about the battle. I don't think that's giving anything away since by about page 10 of the first book, you know there's gonna be a battle. With most ancient times books that involve a battle, usually my eyes kind of glaze over when the author starts talking about tactics and maneuvers. I don't get it, and I probably never will. For this book, I totally understood what was happening at every moment."_

This is it, but you can read it here, on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This, the third installment of the "Invisible Chains" trilogy, was in my opinion the best, with the first a close second. Mr. Ashling masterfully laid out the climax of the series: the battle for the Northern Marches and the resolution of the troubled relationship between the two princes, Anaxantis and Ehandar."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Often, I'll begin a novel only to grow irritated by meaningless microscopic plotlines or descriptions that obscure the direction of the plot and characters -- the writer has organized both characters and events very clearly in all three of the books in this series. The writing is strong, the world building extremely well done and the characters will engage you. Highly recommended."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Anaxantis carries 2 golden capsules containing poison as he needs some form of hope. The world sees a beautiful and confident Prince who is busy building an army out of nothing. While he knows the upcoming battle is all but hopeless."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The ending was a relief; I found myself quite vexed when Anaxantis was contemplating, based on the story about Prince Berimar, how to make sure Ehandar was never a threat again. The idea was repulsive; I can't even imagine how Anaxantis was even contemplating it.

All in all, it was an incredible journey that I look forward to continuing. I have finished the fourth book, "Invisible Hands 1"- and can tell you that the author's writing continues to improve as the story goes along. The fourth book, so far, is my favorite; I have re-read this series three times now and love it more with every read."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it. "_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"At this juncture, Andrew has made me feel like an intimate friend of the pages as well. Their story, while very light on actual combat, is clearly a major tactical play. I love to hear poor Obyann complain about his charges nakedness and their apparent love of each other's bodies. Andrew has funny and horny all mixed up with these guys and its a great combination."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Often, I'll begin a novel only to grow irritated by meaningless microscopic plotlines or descriptions that obscure the direction of the plot and characters -- the writer has organized both characters and events very clearly in all three of the books in this series. The writing is strong, the world building extremely well done and the characters will engage you. Highly recommended."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Ok, I don't want to give anything away, but read the first and follow through. You won't be disappointed!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This has ended up one of my favorite fantasy series, exemplifying why I love this genre. I read so much fantasy, but this is a story that will stay with me, thanks in large part to the grueling journey we undergo with these two brothers. No other fantasy series I've read goes this far in delving into the psychological impact of crime, guilt, punishment, expiation, and redemption from the perspective of both the offender and the victim. As painful as the process is, as sorry as I felt for Ehandar, I had to remind myself that his was no small crime--and what Ashling does with it is just so complex and unexpected, revealing dimensions in both boys' natures that could never be revealed in any other context. Their harrowing private conflict is set against an amazing canvas of epic battles, dynastic maneuverings, and a host of memorable characters (including the peerless Ryhunzo, alias pookie, and his great love, Rahendo). The writing has just gotten better, and amazingly, the next series, The Invisible Hands, which continues their story, is better still.

This is definitely for fantasy addicts, but for that lucky group of readers, you are in for a hell of a ride."_

A little bit more of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

This is it, but you can read it here, on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I have re-read this series three times now and love it more with ever read."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

This is it, but you can read it here, on *Goodreads*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"An excellent book! A real page turner. You CARE about these people!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The ending was a relief; I found myself quite vexed when Anaxantis was contemplating, based on the story about Prince Berimar, how to make sure Ehandar was never a threat again. The idea was repulsive; I can't even imagine how Anaxantis was even contemplating it.
All in all, it was an incredible journey that I look forward to continuing. I have finished the fourth book, "Invisible Hands 1"- and can tell you that the author's writing continues to improve as the story goes along."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Such a lot of plots and the action starts immediately... and I quickly got lost in the fast pace of the book! I knew I was going to lose sleep nights as I'd be staying up late reading. This is a hard book to put down. I almost felt I might miss something while I slept!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"Another worthy installment to this series. Lots of battle action in this one but many, many funny and witty moments to balance it."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I couldn't put this book down as the conclusion of the series left me wondering what the outcome would be like for the heroes and his friends. Lots of lust in the last chapter and good camaraderie between friends and the bond between lovers during battle reflected well the intimacy felt during times of stress. This final chapter left me wanting to read more about the outcome after the final war between the lives of all the friends and lovers. I hope the author continues with the characters in other stories or a continuation of the world he created."_

This review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Two books of this series are finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"At this juncture, Andrew has made me feel like an intimate friend of the pages as well. Their story, while very light on actual combat, is clearly a major tactical play. I love to hear poor Obyann complain about his charges nakedness and their apparent love of each other's bodies. Andrew has funny and horny all mixed up with these guys and its a great combination."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Two books of this series are finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"Another worthy installment to this series. Lots of battle action in this one but many, many funny and witty moments to balance it."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Two books of this series are finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it. "_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

Two books of this series are finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"Ok, I don't want to give anything away, but read the first and follow through. You won't be disappointed! There is a great plot and wonderful chararters. There are some rough sex situations in these books, but they seem to fit along with the story.
Get em...
Read em! "

This review on *Amazon*.

Two books of this series are finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"This is the third, and probably the best, book of the trilogy. As I was reading, I kept wishing it would never end. (Fortunately, Mr.Ashling has written more books yey). There are many things that make this trilogy different from any other fantasy/m-m books I've read. The most important one is, the author has a plot. And he builds on it. The story is not an excuse to depict m-m relationships; instead, these add to a great story. He also handles an impressive array of characters, with their worries, unique personality traits, love and hate relationships. Anaxantis would deserve his own review; smart, brave yet full of shadows."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Two books of this series are finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Some kind soul nominated me for the September Author of the Month Group Reads of Goodreads' M/M Romance group.

If you are a member and so inclined, I'd appreciate your vote.

You can vote *here* until August 27th.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"Series worth reading but remember to keep an open mind
I'm hooked. Can't put my Ipad down. This is a series worth reading. I love the characters and each book gets that much more twisted in the plots and angles. Now I'm on to The Invisible Hands and I'll I can say is WOW!"

This review on *Amazon*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about one quarter to a third through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The ending was a relief; I found myself quite vexed when Anaxantis was contemplating, based on the story about Prince Berimar, how to make sure Ehandar was never a threat again. The idea was repulsive; I can't even imagine how Anaxantis was even contemplating it.
All in all, it was an incredible journey that I look forward to continuing. I have finished the fourth book, "Invisible Hands 1"- and can tell you that the author's writing continues to improve as the story goes along."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about one quarter to a third through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"An excellent book! A real page turner. You CARE about these people!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about three quarters through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm almost finished editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm almost finished editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_.

So, it's time for a few excerpts.

You'll find the first *here* on my website, and the second *here*.

And a cover reveal is coming up as well...

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The ending was a relief; I found myself quite vexed when Anaxantis was contemplating, based on the story about Prince Berimar, how to make sure Ehandar was never a threat again. The idea was repulsive; I can't even imagine how Anaxantis was even contemplating it.
All in all, it was an incredible journey that I look forward to continuing. I have finished the fourth book, "Invisible Hands 1"- and can tell you that the author's writing continues to improve as the story goes along."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"Another worthy installment to this series. Lots of battle action in this one but many, many funny and witty moments to balance it."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew Ashling's story telling gets deeper, more intricately planned and funnier. Be warned, my review may contain small spoilers. In the third book in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, "Bonds of Blood", he brings in the Mukthars and their prince, Timishi. The Mukthars are the sworn enemies for which the the War Lord, Anaxantis, has been preparing. They are fierce, have bad manners and, of course, are sexy as hell."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I was very surprised at how well written this series of books were. It's often hard to keep ones interest, but this book and it's predecessors kept on track with intrigue and suspense. I highly recommend these books to anyone enjoying fantasy and adventure in a medieval type setting. A definite "Must Read"!"_

This review on *Amazon*

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I couldn't put this book down as the conclusion of the series left me wondering what the outcome would be like for the heroes and his friends. Lots of lust in the last chapter and good camaraderie between friends and the bond between lovers during battle reflected well the intimacy felt during times of stress. This final chapter left me wanting to read more about the outcome after the final war between the lives of all the friends and lovers. I hope the author continues with the characters in other stories or a continuation of the world he created."_

This review on *Amazon*

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*great story, characters keep getting stronger*

"I found this book the best in the trilogy although the sex scenes aren't as good. The story line is getting better with each book. I can't wait to read the next book"_

This review on *Amazon UK*

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One thing I really liked about this book was that there was some het romance! (Little but I was starting to wonder if there was going to be any)
I know it's a m/m romance novel, but is an unrealistic portrait of reality (and now romance het novels have GLBT romances, yay!) I also like (even though I would like more sexy times u///u) the character development of everyone, the novel doesn't focus only in Anaxantis and Tarno, it shows glimpses of the lives of all the other characters, in situations that have little to do with the main plot, which was pretty cool and refreshing. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"At this juncture, Andrew has made me feel like an intimate friend of the pages as well. Their story, while very light on actual combat, is clearly a major tactical play. I love to hear poor Obyann complain about his charges nakedness and their apparent love of each other's bodies. Andrew has funny and horny all mixed up with these guys and its a great combination."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I couldn't put this book down as the conclusion of the series left me wondering what the outcome would be like for the heroes and his friends. Lots of lust in the last chapter and good camaraderie between friends and the bond between lovers during battle reflected well the intimacy felt during times of stress. This final chapter left me wanting to read more about the outcome after the final war between the lives of all the friends and lovers. I hope the author continues with the characters in other stories or a continuation of the world he created."_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Oh my god, this book is so good!*

"I was crying at the end and I'm still so happy about how this trilogy concluded. As a side note, Anaxantis reminds me of Alexander the Great in many ways. Anaxanis is a leader who is young and cunning, but also flawed who knows how to make his troops love him. It will be interesting to see how his character progresses. I'll certainly be reading on because I have to know what comes next. The wrap up was awesome, and the intrigue for the books to come are set."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Stunning and powerful trilogy!*

"This installment of the trilogy focuses in large part upon preparations for war, and a seemingly unwinnable one, at that. In the background, the relationship between Anaxantis and his half-brother Ehandar has reached the breaking point, with the focus on Anaxantis' obsessive need to control the darker side of Ehandar which he believes still lurks behind the kind and attentive submissive/slave, "Tarno," and Ehandar's own growth.

As always, what drew me in and held me spellbound was not the action itself, although the battle preparations were remarkably well thought out and described. No, what captured me were the narratives through which I was able to peer inside the minds of Anaxantis and Ehandar and, in this installment, Ehandar especially. I despaired that the brothers would survive the end of the book (sorry, no spoilers here!), and my heart broke for them both. And here, the resolution was really quite lovely and poignant.

The secondary characters that populate this book were also a joy to follow. From sexy rogue Rullio, who is determined to find out what has happened to his friend, Ehandar, to the goofy and sweet Ryhunzo and his alter-ego, and Lorcko, whose perfection stands in the way of his finding happiness. I loved the Mukthar prince and his henchmen, as well."_

A lot more of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_* The odds against success are overwhelming*

"Anaxantis carries 2 golden capsules containing poison as he needs some form of hope. The world sees a beautiful and confident Prince who is busy building an army out of nothing. While he knows the upcoming battle is all but hopeless. Further he continues to keep his brother lover stripped of all he once was and he hates himself for being his mother's son. That is the only thing that kept him going after being raped and chained for months was his promise of revenge. And as his mother's son he must keep his promises... and as a man deeply in love with his brother he hates himself for his cruel and debasing actions... Great continuation of the saga."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Stirring Conclusion to a Great Fantasy Series*

"This has ended up one of my favorite fantasy series, exemplifying why I love this genre. I read so much fantasy, but this is a story that will stay with me, thanks in large part to the grueling journey we undergo with these two brothers. No other fantasy series I've read goes this far in delving into the psychological impact of crime, guilt, punishment, expiation, and redemption from the perspective of both the offender and the victim. As painful as the process is, as sorry as I felt for Ehandar, I had to remind myself that his was no small crime--and what Ashling does with it is just so complex and unexpected, revealing dimensions in both boys' natures that could never be revealed in any other context. Their harrowing private conflict is set against an amazing canvas of epic battles, dynastic maneuverings, and a host of memorable characters (including the peerless Ryhunzo, alias pookie, and his great love, Rahendo). The writing has just gotten better, and amazingly, the next series, The Invisible Hands, which continues their story, is better still."_

A little more of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_* Very good read*

"Really good final part to this trilogy. I was worried the end would disappoint but that is not the case with this story. I really enjoyed it."_

This review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Series worth reading but remember to keep an open mind*

"I'm hooked. Can't put my Ipad down. This is a series worth reading. I love the characters and each book gets that much more twisted in the plots and angles. Now I'm on to The Invisible Hands and I'll I can say is WOW!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Very good read.*

"Really good final part to this trilogy. I was worried the end would disappoint but that is not the case with this story. I really enjoyed it."_

This review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I was very surprised at how well written this series of books were. It's often hard to keep ones interest, but this book and it's predecessors kept on track with intrigue and suspense. I highly recommend these books to anyone enjoying fantasy and adventure in a medieval type setting. A definite "Must Read"!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Every page worth reading. Every character worth knowing even the bad ones."_

This review on *All Romance ebooks (ARe)*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Oh my god, this book is so good!*

"I was crying at the end and I'm still so happy about how this trilogy concluded. As a side note, Anaxantis reminds me of Alexander the Great in many ways. Anaxanis is a leader who is young and cunning, but also flawed who knows how to make his troops love him. It will be interesting to see how his character progresses. I'll certainly be reading on because I have to know what comes next. The wrap up was awesome, and the intrigue for the books to come are set."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Another worthy installment to this series. Lots of battle action in this one but many, many funny and witty moments to balance it. I LOVE ANAXANTIS' PAGES!! Had to wait till the very end to get my Ehandar moment, but it made my heart smile. I can't wait to see where Book 4 takes Ehandar and Anaxantis because it's obvious that they have their work cut out for them. This book made me laugh; it made me cry; it made me smile. Love this series.

Goodness, I've just read the first three books in a little over 2 days and I'm about to start book 4. So happy I found this author! "_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I started a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_, and *the first installment of Lee-Lack's Gold* has already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Mate_, the latest volume in my _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is a finalist in the *eFestival of Words 2015*.

Read more on *my blog*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

This review (this is it) on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Oh my god, this book is so good!*

"I was crying at the end and I'm still so happy about how this trilogy concluded. As a side note, Anaxantis reminds me of Alexander the Great in many ways. Anaxanis is a leader who is young and cunning, but also flawed who knows how to make his troops love him. It will be interesting to see how his character progresses. I'll certainly be reading on because I have to know what comes next. The wrap up was awesome, and the intrigue for the books to come are set."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_* Very good read.*

"Really good final part to this trilogy. I was worried the end would disappoint but that is not the case with this story. I really enjoyed it."_

This review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Five have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This has ended up one of my favorite fantasy series, exemplifying why I love this genre. I read so much fantasy, but this is a story that will stay with me, thanks in large part to the grueling journey we undergo with these two brothers. No other fantasy series I've read goes this far in delving into the psychological impact of crime, guilt, punishment, expiation, and redemption from the perspective of both the offender and the victim. As painful as the process is, as sorry as I felt for Ehandar, I had to remind myself that his was no small crime--and what Ashling does with it is just so complex and unexpected, revealing dimensions in both boys' natures that could never be revealed in any other context. Their harrowing private conflict is set against an amazing canvas of epic battles, dynastic maneuverings, and a host of memorable characters (including the peerless Ryhunzo, alias pookie, and his great love, Rahendo). The writing has just gotten better, and amazingly, the next series, The Invisible Hands, which continues their story, is better still.

This is definitely for fantasy addicts, but for that lucky group of readers, you are in for a hell of a ride."_

A little bit more of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Thirteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Often, I'll begin a novel only to grow irritated by meaningless microscopic plotlines or descriptions that obscure the direction of the plot and characters -- the writer has organized both characters and events very clearly in all three of the books in this series. The writing is strong, the world building extremely well done and the characters will engage you. Highly recommended."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I adore and am very attached to this story, the world of Ximerion and its characters. Out of all three parts, this is probably the one I'm drawn to the most. All the build-up, all the tension, everything pays off here."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Thirteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The ending was a relief; I found myself quite vexed when Anaxantis was contemplating, based on the story about Prince Berimar, how to make sure Ehandar was never a threat again. The idea was repulsive; I can't even imagine how Anaxantis was even contemplating it.
All in all, it was an incredible journey that I look forward to continuing. I have finished the fourth book, "Invisible Hands 1"- and can tell you that the author's writing continues to improve as the story goes along."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew Ashling's story telling gets deeper, more intricately planned and funnier. Be warned, my review may contain small spoilers. In the third book in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, "Bonds of Blood", he brings in the Mukthars and their prince, Timishi. The Mukthars are the sworn enemies for which the the War Lord, Anaxantis, has been preparing. They are fierce, have bad manners and, of course, are sexy as hell."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it. "_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. More than twenty -- four complete chapters -- have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Every page worth reading. Every character worth knowing even the bad ones."_

This review on *All Romance ebooks (ARe)*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*A Great Read*

_"Ok, I don't want to give anything away, but read the first and follow through. You won't be disappointed! There is a great plot and wonderful chararters. There are some rough sex situations in these books, but they seem to fit along with the story.
Get em...
Read em! "_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew has the ability to suspend belief and make you believe you are reading an historical account of someone's life, or, like Ava March, you are reading a fictional account of a real time period, it really does not cross your mind that you are reading a piece of fiction set in a fictional world and time period!"_
(...)
_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew Ashling's story telling gets deeper, more intricately planned and funnier. Be warned, my review may contain small spoilers. In the third book in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, "Bonds of Blood", he brings in the Mukthars and their prince, Timishi. The Mukthars are the sworn enemies for which the the War Lord, Anaxantis, has been preparing. They are fierce, have bad manners and, of course, are sexy as hell."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"At this juncture, Andrew has made me feel like an intimate friend of the pages as well. Their story, while very light on actual combat, is clearly a major tactical play. I love to hear poor Obyann complain about his charges nakedness and their apparent love of each other's bodies. Andrew has funny and horny all mixed up with these guys and its a great combination."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Oh my god, this book is so good!*

I was crying at the end and I'm still so happy about how this trilogy concluded. As a side note, Anaxantis reminds me of Alexander the Great in many ways. Anaxanis is a leader who is young and cunning, but also flawed who knows how to make his troops love him. It will be interesting to see how his character progresses. I'll certainly be reading on because I have to know what comes next. The wrap up was awesome, and the intrigue for the books to come are set._

This review on Goodreads.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Well worth the read by any fantasy/intrigue/romance/historical fiction book lover who will appreciate the carefully crafted world created by the trilogy. There is some highly charged m/m sexual content in some parts, including non-consensual sex and some enslavement. Yet there are some very comedic characters, whose antics and conversations will have you laughing out loud, sections which lighten the tension. The battle plans are well thought out and well written and the many characters lend depth to the numerous plots being followed._

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The ending was a relief; I found myself quite vexed when Anaxantis was contemplating, based on the story about Prince Berimar, how to make sure Ehandar was never a threat again. The idea was repulsive; I can't even imagine how Anaxantis was even contemplating it.
All in all, it was an incredible journey that I look forward to continuing. I have finished the fourth book, "Invisible Hands 1"- and can tell you that the author's writing continues to improve as the story goes along."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I was very surprised at how well written this series of books were. It's often hard to keep ones interest, but this book and it's predecessors kept on track with intrigue and suspense. I highly recommend these books to anyone enjoying fantasy and adventure in a medieval type setting. A definite "Must Read"!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"This is the third, and probably the best, book of the trilogy. As I was reading, I kept wishing it would never end. (Fortunately, Mr.Ashling has written more books yey). There are many things that make this trilogy different from any other fantasy/m-m books I've read. The most important one is, the author has a plot. And he builds on it. The story is not an excuse to depict m-m relationships; instead, these add to a great story. He also handles an impressive array of characters, with their worries, unique personality traits, love and hate relationships. Anaxantis would deserve his own review; smart, brave yet full of shadows."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Very good read*

Really good final part to this trilogy. I was worried the end would disappoint but that is not the case with this story. I really enjoyed it._

This review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Stirring Conclusion to a Great Fantasy Series*

"This has ended up one of my favorite fantasy series, exemplifying why I love this genre. I read so much fantasy, but this is a story that will stay with me, thanks in large part to the grueling journey we undergo with these two brothers. No other fantasy series I've read goes this far in delving into the psychological impact of crime, guilt, punishment, expiation, and redemption from the perspective of both the offender and the victim. As painful as the process is, as sorry as I felt for Ehandar, I had to remind myself that his was no small crime--and what Ashling does with it is just so complex and unexpected, revealing dimensions in both boys' natures that could never be revealed in any other context."!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Great Series*

"Great book series I have read all the books written by this author and it is great mix of just the right amount of taboo erotica and adventure great series if you are open minded a great gay fiction series and this is just one of the many great books in the series you will not be disappointed at least I sure wasn't it was great book. Maybe not the book you would want your mother to read but if your into fantasy its a great read."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

This review (this is it) on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This, the third installment of the "Invisible Chains" trilogy, was in my opinion the best, with the first a close second. Mr. Ashling masterfully laid out the climax of the series: the battle for the Northern Marches and the resolution of the troubled relationship between the two princes, Anaxantis and Ehandar."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The ending was a relief; I found myself quite vexed when Anaxantis was contemplating, based on the story about Prince Berimar, how to make sure Ehandar was never a threat again. The idea was repulsive; I can't even imagine how Anaxantis was even contemplating it.
All in all, it was an incredible journey that I look forward to continuing. I have finished the fourth book, "Invisible Hands 1"- and can tell you that the author's writing continues to improve as the story goes along."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew Ashling's story telling gets deeper, more intricately planned and funnier. Be warned, my review may contain small spoilers. In the third book in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, "Bonds of Blood", he brings in the Mukthars and their prince, Timishi. The Mukthars are the sworn enemies for which the the War Lord, Anaxantis, has been preparing. They are fierce, have bad manners and, of course, are sexy as hell."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Often, I'll begin a novel only to grow irritated by meaningless microscopic plotlines or descriptions that obscure the direction of the plot and characters -- the writer has organized both characters and events very clearly in all three of the books in this series. The writing is strong, the world building extremely well done and the characters will engage you. Highly recommended."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"At this juncture, Andrew has made me feel like an intimate friend of the pages as well. Their story, while very light on actual combat, is clearly a major tactical play. I love to hear poor Obyann complain about his charges nakedness and their apparent love of each other's bodies. Andrew has funny and horny all mixed up with these guys and its a great combination."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Stirring Conclusion to a Great Fantasy Series*

"This has ended up one of my favorite fantasy series, exemplifying why I love this genre. I read so much fantasy, but this is a story that will stay with me, thanks in large part to the grueling journey we undergo with these two brothers. No other fantasy series I've read goes this far in delving into the psychological impact of crime, guilt, punishment, expiation, and redemption from the perspective of both the offender and the victim. As painful as the process is, as sorry as I felt for Ehandar, I had to remind myself that his was no small crime--and what Ashling does with it is just so complex and unexpected, revealing dimensions in both boys' natures that could never be revealed in any other context."!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Such a lot of plots and the action starts immediately... and I quickly got lost in the fast pace of the book! I knew I was going to lose sleep nights as I'd be staying up late reading. This is a hard book to put down. I almost felt I might miss something while I slept!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"For this book, I have to talk about the battle. I don't think that's giving anything away since by about page 10 of the first book, you know there's gonna be a battle. With most ancient times books that involve a battle, usually my eyes kind of glaze over when the author starts talking about tactics and maneuvers. I don't get it, and I probably never will. For this book, I totally understood what was happening at every moment. "_

This is it, but you can read it here, on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*A great read*

"Another great book in an awesome series. This series brings together barbarians, kings, knights & a steamy m/m flair."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This, the third installment of the "Invisible Chains" trilogy, was in my opinion the best, with the first a close second. Mr. Ashling masterfully laid out the climax of the series: the battle for the Northern Marches and the resolution of the troubled relationship between the two princes, Anaxantis and Ehandar."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Often, I'll begin a novel only to grow irritated by meaningless microscopic plotlines or descriptions that obscure the direction of the plot and characters -- the writer has organized both characters and events very clearly in all three of the books in this series. The writing is strong, the world building extremely well done and the characters will engage you. Highly recommended."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

This is it, but you can read it here, on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Such a lot of plots and the action starts immediately... and I quickly got lost in the fast pace of the book! I knew I was going to lose sleep nights as I'd be staying up late reading. This is a hard book to put down. I almost felt I might miss something while I slept!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"This is the third, and probably the best, book of the trilogy. As I was reading, I kept wishing it would never end. (Fortunately, Mr.Ashling has written more books yey). There are many things that make this trilogy different from any other fantasy/m-m books I've read. The most important one is, the author has a plot. And he builds on it. The story is not an excuse to depict m-m relationships; instead, these add to a great story. He also handles an impressive array of characters, with their worries, unique personality traits, love and hate relationships. Anaxantis would deserve his own review; smart, brave yet full of shadows."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew Ashling's story telling gets deeper, more intricately planned and funnier. Be warned, my review may contain small spoilers. In the third book in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, "Bonds of Blood", he brings in the Mukthars and their prince, Timishi. The Mukthars are the sworn enemies for which the the War Lord, Anaxantis, has been preparing. They are fierce, have bad manners and, of course, are sexy as hell."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Series worth reading but remember to keep an open mind
I'm hooked. Can't put my Ipad down. This is a series worth reading. I love the characters and each book gets that much more twisted in the plots and angles. Now I'm on to The Invisible Hands and I'll I can say is WOW!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Often, I'll begin a novel only to grow irritated by meaningless microscopic plotlines or descriptions that obscure the direction of the plot and characters -- the writer has organized both characters and events very clearly in all three of the books in this series. The writing is strong, the world building extremely well done and the characters will engage you. Highly recommended."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Another worthy installment to this series. Lots of battle action in this one but many, many funny and witty moments to balance it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The ending was a relief; I found myself quite vexed when Anaxantis was contemplating, based on the story about Prince Berimar, how to make sure Ehandar was never a threat again. The idea was repulsive; I can't even imagine how Anaxantis was even contemplating it.
All in all, it was an incredible journey that I look forward to continuing. I have finished the fourth book, "Invisible Hands 1"- and can tell you that the author's writing continues to improve as the story goes along."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I was very surprised at how well written this series of books were. It's often hard to keep ones interest, but this book and it's predecessors kept on track with intrigue and suspense. I highly recommend these books to anyone enjoying fantasy and adventure in a medieval type setting. A definite "Must Read"!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I couldn't put this book down as the conclusion of the series left me wondering what the outcome would be like for the heroes and his friends. Lots of lust in the last chapter and good camaraderie between friends and the bond between lovers during battle reflected well the intimacy felt during times of stress. This final chapter left me wanting to read more about the outcome after the final war between the lives of all the friends and lovers. I hope the author continues with the characters in other stories or a continuation of the world he created."_

This review on *Amazon*

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*A great read*

"Another great book in an awesome series. This series brings together barbarians, kings, knights & a steamy m/m flair."_

This review on *Amazon*

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Very good read.*

"Really good final part to this trilogy. I was worried the end would disappoint but that is not the case with this story. I really enjoyed it."_

This review on *Amazon UK*

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## periewolford (Nov 12, 2013)

On my TBR list. I will be checking this out. Sounds really interesting.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Oh my god, this book is so good!*

"I was crying at the end and I'm still so happy about how this trilogy concluded. As a side note, Anaxantis reminds me of Alexander the Great in many ways. Anaxanis is a leader who is young and cunning, but also flawed who knows how to make his troops love him. It will be interesting to see how his character progresses. I'll certainly be reading on because I have to know what comes next. The wrap up was awesome, and the intrigue for the books to come are set."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"This is the third, and probably the best, book of the trilogy. As I was reading, I kept wishing it would never end. (Fortunately, Mr.Ashling has written more books yey). There are many things that make this trilogy different from any other fantasy/m-m books I've read. The most important one is, the author has a plot. And he builds on it. The story is not an excuse to depict m-m relationships; instead, these add to a great story. He also handles an impressive array of characters, with their worries, unique personality traits, love and hate relationships. Anaxantis would deserve his own review; smart, brave yet full of shadows."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"An excellent book! A real page turner. You CARE about these people!

Well worth the read by any fantasy/intrigue/romance/historical fiction book lover who will appreciate the carefully crafted world created by the trilogy."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"No other fantasy series I've read goes this far in delving into the psychological impact of crime, guilt, punishment, expiation, and redemption from the perspective of both the offender and the victim. As painful as the process is, as sorry as I felt for Ehandar, I had to remind myself that his was no small crime--and what Ashling does with it is just so complex and unexpected, revealing dimensions in both boys' natures that could never be revealed in any other context. Their harrowing private conflict is set against an amazing canvas of epic battles, dynastic maneuverings, and a host of memorable characters (including the peerless Ryhunzo, alias Pookie, and his great love, Rahendo)."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Anaxantis carries 2 golden capsules containing poison as he needs some form of hope. The world sees a beautiful and confident Prince who is busy building an army out of nothing. While he knows the upcoming battle is all but hopeless."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Truly stirring conclusion. This has ended up one of my favorite fantasy series, exemplifying why I love this genre. I read so much fantasy, but this is a story that will stay with me, thanks in large part to the grueling journey we undergo with these two brothers. (...) The writing has just gotten better, and amazingly, the next series, The Invisible Hands - Part 1: Gambit, which continues their story, is better still."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Out of all three parts, this is probably the one I'm drawn to the most. All the build-up, all the tension, everything pays off here. The events before, during and after the battle are spectacular and I GOT it. Excellent, loved it all!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew Ashling's story telling gets deeper, more intricately planned and funnier. Be warned, my review may contain small spoilers. In the third book in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, "Bonds of Blood", he brings in the Mukthars and their prince, Timishi. The Mukthars are the sworn enemies for which the the War Lord, Anaxantis, has been preparing. They are fierce, have bad manners and, of course, are sexy as hell."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Often, I'll begin a novel only to grow irritated by meaningless microscopic plotlines or descriptions that obscure the direction of the plot and characters -- the writer has organized both characters and events very clearly in all three of the books in this series. The writing is strong, the world building extremely well done and the characters will engage you. Highly recommended."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Stirring Conclusion to a Great Fantasy Series*

"This has ended up one of my favorite fantasy series, exemplifying why I love this genre. I read so much fantasy, but this is a story that will stay with me, thanks in large part to the grueling journey we undergo with these two brothers. No other fantasy series I've read goes this far in delving into the psychological impact of crime, guilt, punishment, expiation, and redemption from the perspective of both the offender and the victim. As painful as the process is, as sorry as I felt for Ehandar, I had to remind myself that his was no small crime--and what Ashling does with it is just so complex and unexpected, revealing dimensions in both boys' natures that could never be revealed in any other context. Their harrowing private conflict is set against an amazing canvas of epic battles, dynastic maneuverings, and a host of memorable characters (including the peerless Ryhunzo, alias pookie, and his great love, Rahendo). The writing has just gotten better, and amazingly, the next series, The Invisible Hands, which continues their story, is better still."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Andrew Ashling's story telling gets deeper, more intricately planned and funnier. Be warned, my review may contain small spoilers. In the third book in the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series, "Bonds of Blood", he brings in the Mukthars and their prince, Timishi. The Mukthars are the sworn enemies for which the the War Lord, Anaxantis, has been preparing. They are fierce, have bad manners and, of course, are sexy as hell."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I was very surprised at how well written this series of books were. It's often hard to keep ones interest, but this book and it's predecessors kept on track with intrigue and suspense. I highly recommend these books to anyone enjoying fantasy and adventure in a medieval type setting. A definite "Must Read"!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"At this juncture, Andrew has made me feel like an intimate friend of the pages as well. Their story, while very light on actual combat, is clearly a major tactical play. I love to hear poor Obyann complain about his charges nakedness and their apparent love of each other's bodies. Andrew has funny and horny all mixed up with these guys and its a great combination."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Oh my god, this book is so good!*

I was crying at the end and I'm still so happy about how this trilogy concluded. As a side note, Anaxantis reminds me of Alexander the Great in many ways. Anaxanis is a leader who is young and cunning, but also flawed who knows how to make his troops love him. It will be interesting to see how his character progresses. I'll certainly be reading on because I have to know what comes next. The wrap up was awesome, and the intrigue for the books to come are set._

This review on Goodreads.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"At this juncture, Andrew has made me feel like an intimate friend of the pages as well. Their story, while very light on actual combat, is clearly a major tactical play. I love to hear poor Obyann complain about his charges nakedness and their apparent love of each other's bodies. Andrew has funny and horny all mixed up with these guys and its a great combination."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"This is the third, and probably the best, book of the trilogy. As I was reading, I kept wishing it would never end. (Fortunately, Mr.Ashling has written more books yey). There are many things that make this trilogy different from any other fantasy/m-m books I've read. The most important one is, the author has a plot. And he builds on it. The story is not an excuse to depict m-m relationships; instead, these add to a great story. He also handles an impressive array of characters, with their worries, unique personality traits, love and hate relationships. Anaxantis would deserve his own review; smart, brave yet full of shadows."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well worth the read by any fantasy/intrigue/romance/historical fiction book lover who will appreciate the carefully crafted world created by the trilogy. There is some highly charged m/m sexual content in some parts, including non-consensual sex and some enslavement. Yet there are some very comedic characters, whose antics and conversations will have you laughing out loud, sections which lighten the tension. The battle plans are well thought out and well written and the many characters lend depth to the numerous plots being followed."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Another incredible book - although I may need an org chart to keep the characters and potential partners straight, but I'm trying to read while at work so that is usually a sign of a very good book!!! "_

Status report, 63% in the book, on Goodreads, but this is really it.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well worth the read by any fantasy/intrigue/romance/historical fiction book lover who will appreciate the carefully crafted world created by the trilogy. There is some highly charged m/m sexual content in some parts, including non-consensual sex and some enslavement."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I have re-read this series three times now and love it more with ever read. "_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I adore and am very attached to this story, the world of Ximerion and its characters. Out of all three parts, this is probably the one I'm drawn to the most. All the build-up, all the tension, everything pays off here."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The ending was a relief; I found myself quite vexed when Anaxantis was contemplating, based on the story about Prince Berimar, how to make sure Ehandar was never a threat again. The idea was repulsive; I can't even imagine how Anaxantis was even contemplating it.
All in all, it was an incredible journey that I look forward to continuing. I have finished the fourth book, "Invisible Hands 1"- and can tell you that the author's writing continues to improve as the story goes along."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"For this book, I have to talk about the battle. I don't think that's giving anything away since by about page 10 of the first book, you know there's gonna be a battle. With most ancient times books that involve a battle, usually my eyes kind of glaze over when the author starts talking about tactics and maneuvers. I don't get it, and I probably never will. For this book, I totally understood what was happening at every moment. "_

This is it, but you can read it here, on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

This is it, but you can read it here, on Goodreads.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"For this book, I have to talk about the battle. I don't think that's giving anything away since by about page 10 of the first book, you know there's gonna be a battle. With most ancient times books that involve a battle, usually my eyes kind of glaze over when the author starts talking about tactics and maneuvers. I don't get it, and I probably never will. For this book, I totally understood what was happening at every moment. "_

This is it, but you can read it here, on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series was one the most if not the most captivating m/m series I have ever read. I do not even know how to classify it because it is but it really isn't. I do know that it is in its own world of awesomeness and I was so in it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Final of the trio. Best of them all. Absolutely wonderful, edgy, brutal, loving and unforgettable."_

This is it, but you can read it here, on Goodreads.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Another worthy installment to this series. Lots of battle action in this one but many, many funny and witty moments to balance it. I LOVE ANAXANTIS' PAGES!!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"An excellent book! A real page turner. You CARE about these people!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I was very surprised at how well written this series of books were. It's often hard to keep ones interest, but this book and it's predecessors kept on track with intrigue and suspense. I highly recommend these books to anyone enjoying fantasy and adventure in a medieval type setting. A definite "Must Read"!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The events built up in books 1 and 2 come to a head in this book, and a battle does take place, but that is probably not until you are over halfway in the book, which means you spend a lot of time with the characters, their stories and develop an attachment to them, needless to say, there is a bit of heartbreak after the battle and who is lost. It stands to reason, but there was one point I was bawling my face off and I've mentioned before in other reviews, when a book can pull that much emotion out of me, I consider it a great book (which by some opinions, probably makes me weird, but that is not news to me!) so yes, I consider this a great book!"_

More of this (long) review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle: Amazon US*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Another worthy installment to this series. Lots of battle action in this one but many, many funny and witty moments to balance it. I LOVE ANAXANTIS' PAGES!! Had to wait till the very end to get my Ehandar moment, but it made my heart smile. I can't wait to see where Book 4 takes Ehandar and Anaxantis because it's obvious that they have their work cut out for them. This book made me laugh; it made me cry; it made me smile. Love this series.

Goodness, I've just read the first three books in a little over 2 days and I'm about to start book 4. So happy I found this author! "_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle: Amazon US*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------

